# Left pec smaller than right. Same goes for lats.



## Z21 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey guys so like I previously stated in my intro I've been lifting for a year seriously and have made decent progress over that year. For the past few months I have noticed a few things such as my left pec and left lat being smaller than the other. Naturally I switched to dumbells immediately which makes about 3 weeks since then and still no change. I know it will take longer than 3 weeks lmao but I was wandering if any of you pros had anymore advice on how I could speed up the process or if I'm even doing what I am supposed to be doing. This shit is starting to get on my nerves. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hurt (Sep 28, 2017)

Always set the number of reps with the weaker/smaller side. E.g. if you're doing DB rows with your small side and can only get 8 - even if you can get 12 on the large side, DON'T. It will take a long time but always lead with the lagging side and set the number of reps with it and don't exceed that number with the larger side.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 28, 2017)

Also realize that both sides are not gonna be exactly the same size or shape.  You're going to be able to see these differences more than anybody else will notice.  The progress you make will minimize some if this, some of it is going to be your perception more than anything.

Incidentally, one of my balls is smaller than the other one.  Or one is larger, depending on how you look at things.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2017)

How did they not grow the same ?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 28, 2017)

If makes you feel any better....My left tit is smaller than my right


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 28, 2017)

Muffy said:


> If makes you feel any better....My left tit is smaller than my right



Pics to prove it.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 28, 2017)

Start doing some DB work and using those ISO machines if you got em at the gym.
My right side was bigger than i started training with this BB and he helped me work on my symmetry.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 28, 2017)

Muffy said:


> If makes you feel any better....My left tit is smaller than my right



Yep we are going to need some pics to prove that dear.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 29, 2017)

Muffy said:


> If makes you feel any better....My left tit is smaller than my right



I feel much better now, thanks for sending the proof to my pm.


----------



## Z21 (Sep 29, 2017)

I appreciate the input guys!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2017)

Bricks nailed it !

Also Muffy join the club 

One night at a party a friend of mine called me on my one boob bigger than the other everyone laughed including me 

Later that night one of the hottest chicks that who was also laughing at my boobs earlier gave me an award worthy blow job 

In other words don't worry too much about it dude .....


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 29, 2017)

Z21 said:


> Hey guys so like I previously stated in my intro I've been lifting for a year seriously and have made decent progress over that year.



Like totally for sure ?

I see what you did there but had to say it anyway


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 29, 2017)

My left nut is way smaller than my right. It's very concerning since my biggest one is only slightly larger that a cashew!


----------



## Buffmohawk (Oct 6, 2017)

What do you do during most days. Some people say a construction worker or manual laborer can actually build up muscles bigger on certain sides. Lets say you mason and you always pick up the bricks with you right arm and lay the muck down with the left. Your right shoulder will probably get bigger then you left.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 6, 2017)

Start jacking off with your left hand instead of right and they'll be the same size in 2 months.


----------



## Buffmohawk (Oct 6, 2017)

CardinalJacked said:


> Start jacking off with your left hand instead of right and they'll be the same size in 2 months.


could work


----------



## CBPree (Oct 8, 2017)

i had that problem in my lats and rear delts. As they mentioned adding more reps to the weaker side can help. What I did to help them balance out was super-setting bilateral movement right into unilateral movement just for the lagging side. I kinda have this problem with my calves atm but the difference wasn't as noticeable as the other areas


----------



## Z21 (Oct 19, 2019)

I had the exact same problem brother. Keep lifting with good form and I promise you it’ll even out over time. Mine was bad pec and lay especially then I lowered the weight and worked on mind muscle connection. Took me 3 years and just now evened out. Don’t get discouraged it takes time.


----------



## Z21 (Oct 19, 2019)

Z21 said:


> I had the exact same problem brother. Keep lifting with good form and I promise you it’ll even out over time. Mine was bad pec and lay especially then I lowered the weight and worked on mind muscle connection. Took me 3 years and just now evened out. Don’t get discouraged it takes time.



Holy shit guys I replied to my own thread lmao doing good now sorry I’m out in the field haven’t slept for a few days


----------



## DNW (Oct 19, 2019)

Z21 said:


> Holy shit guys I replied to my own thread lmao doing good now sorry I’m out in the field haven’t slept for a few days



Just.  Wow.  Get some sleep dood:32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Oct 19, 2019)

Z21 said:


> Holy shit guys I replied to my own thread lmao doing good now sorry I’m out in the field haven’t slept for a few days



Did you at least give yourself some good advice?

View attachment 8682


----------

